# Music from the age of Constantin Brâncoveanu (1654 - 1711)



## Nedeslusire

This is something very precious. a concert of hymns from the era of Constantin Brâncoveanu (1654 - 1711), our great martyr Prince of Wallachia (southern part of Romania). Because he was against the Ottoman Empire and negotiated alliances with the Habsburg Monarchy and Peter the Great's Russia he was arrested by the Turks, brought to Istanbul, tortured and beheaded along with his four sons. This music was developed during his reign, it hasn't been heard in Romanian churches in two hundred years:


----------



## Ariasexta

Allience with Peter the Great was a mistake, turk was better than Russia. But good to know about romanian baroque. Thanks.


----------

